# Back from Show :) Picture



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, what a weekend.

We had our Estes park Wool market over the weekend. It was a great show for the Cashmere goats, over 115 goats, the Angora goats only had I believe three farms. That is not how it normally is for them. I was not going to go but one of the other breeders said "Lori it won't be the same without you". I am so glad I went.

I do not have all the placings in everything, but I know we got several First places in the Fiber only show, a couple seconds and thirds. The Grand and reserve Champions were great so they so deserved their Grand and Reserve.

As for the show. Well one baby doe took second in her class, then several other seconds, and thirds.

As for the 3-4 year old does, my Precious took first.

As for the 6 and older (10 years old). We had the 10 year old doe, she was the oldest lady there Penny Lane.

We took First with Monica, and third with Penny Lane.

The 4 plus year old bucks we took first.

Then in the best of show Does, we took Grand Champion (with Monica) and Reserve Champion Buck with Tucker Joe

Then the Grand Wether, Grand Doe and the Grand Buck all go for the Best goat is the show and guess what????

* IT WAS MONICA* :leap: :clap:

I will have to post Pictures when I get them from the photographer that took them. My camera died :shocked:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Back from Show *

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds like you had a great show!!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Back from Show *

Congrats Lori! I am happy that you did well.

Why were you not going to come to Estes???? I am glad you got talked into it.

I hope you are planning on going to State Fair.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Back from Show *

Congrats..... :leap: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a picture.

It is not the best, as you can see, but this in my wonderful hubby that helped me show. He loves to show her. He says she wins because she shows her. lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Woohoo! Congrats!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, 

It was a long weekend. I can not believe how little that picture ended up :sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm...try making it bigger ..if you can.... :wink:


----------

